# BD/DVD drive won't read certain disks



## Nevermore0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey guys, this is a problem I've been having for a while now. I've got an MSI GX660R laptop with a Slimtype BD E DS4E1S Blu-Ray reader and for some reason it only reads certain disks. In particular, I just put a new DVD movie in to it but it just tells me "Please insert disk." Most disks do work, but every now and then I'll come across one that just won't be read no matter what I do. It does make some whirring noises when the disk is put in. Pretty sure it just uses a stock driver so I can't update that. Any suggestions on what else I can try?

Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There are no drivers required as they are supplied by the Windows OS. But if you know the manufacturer of the drive, you can go to their web site and download a* Firmware Update* which will allow you to use a wider range of discs. To play a Blu-Ray movie, you will need to have a Blu-Ray player program like Cyberlink Power DVD.


----------



## Nevermore0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, but I can't seem to find a firmware update anywhere. I went to the laptop's page on MSI's website but the only disk drive firmware (shown here: MSI Global ? Notebook - GX660) is for a DVD-only drive. I assume this means I'm SOL.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You must go to the actual Drive manufacturers support site. 
Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc *Right click the *devmgmt* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Device Manager *branch out *CD/DVD *drives, what is the *make and model # *of the BD drive? You can always do a Google search for that model # and Firmware update.


----------



## Nevermore0 (Aug 5, 2010)

I posted what Device Manager calls it in the original message: Slimtype BD E DS4E1S. Can't find out any more info than that. There doesn't seem to be any associated manufacturer's website.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I have done a Google search for that model # and nothing comes up. 
Try doing the MSI Live Update and it should updates the Bios and firmware for your drive.


----------

